# Nfaa mid-atlantic outdoor sectionals



## 2-STROKE

You better sharpen your points hinky - im coming for you!


----------



## VA Vince

This C class shooter will be there, unless this job I am on isnt finished :thumbs_do But I should be there 75% there and 25% not as of now! I also have some good clear and blackberry shine for the rest of us C classer's.......


----------



## frank_jones

*shine*



VA Vince said:


> This C class shooter will be there, unless this job I am on isnt finished :thumbs_do But I should be there 75% there and 25% not as of now! I also have some good clear and blackberry shine for the rest of us C classer's.......


whatever you do, please keep that away from steven!!!ukey:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

frank_jones said:


> whatever you do, please keep that away from steven!!!ukey:


All Steven needs is a little self dissapline. Of course at that age, I didn't have much either. But I did learn to shoot not feeling very well the next morning!!!!!! :shade:


----------



## Unclegus

60Xbulldog60X said:


> All Steven needs is a little self dissapline. Of course at that age, I didn't have much either. But I did learn to shoot not feeling very well the next morning!!!!!! :shade:



I'll vouch for that one.....


----------



## IGluIt4U

VA Vince said:


> This C class shooter will be there, unless this job I am on isnt finished :thumbs_do But I should be there 75% there and 25% not as of now! I also have some good clear and blackberry shine for the rest of us C classer's.......


I'm droppin a class or two... :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet

If your brining the goods....then I am dropping down a couple classes also. :chortle:

Punky.... Steven is what 25-28 now....he needs to keep his own nose clean. Even if Vince or whomever doesn't give him any of the strong stuff I am pretty sure he knows how to go to the store down the street and or bring his own.


----------



## njshadowwalker

Ill be there. Actually I plan to be, but if im shooting anything like I did today after work I may opt out last minute. Pathetic isn't the word. Don't know what happened:angry:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

2-STROKE said:


> You better sharpen your points hinky - im coming for you!


At least put a shirt on first!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

njshadowwalker said:


> Ill be there. Actually I plan to be, but if im shooting anything like I did today after work I may opt out last minute. Pathetic isn't the word. Don't know what happened:angry:


It happpens to everyone....just show up and play....it's all fun anyway!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Hornet, you talking about Starkie?

Get his but there too!!


----------



## Bobbyson1a

I'll be there.I've been looking forward to the pro/am since Mike told me about it.


----------



## Brown Hornet

njshadowwalker said:


> Ill be there. Actually I plan to be, but if im shooting anything like I did today after work I may opt out last minute. Pathetic isn't the word. Don't know what happened:angry:


we all have those days....and it happens in all sports and hobbies...you can't kill yourself over those days :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hornet, you talking about Starkie?
> 
> Get his but there too!!


yep.....I haven't seen him in a couple months....but I am sure he will be there.


----------



## Pantera07

If I ever get my butt in gear I will be there. I am ashamed to say I still don't even have all my marks!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Pantera07 said:


> If I ever get my butt in gear I will be there. I am ashamed to say I still don't even have all my marks!


You only need 2.. the rest we can help ya with... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

You willing to make a guarentee.....other than Mechanicsburg, I've never seen him at another field shoot


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

I'll be there. I am trying to get Meljo in gear to attend as well.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Pantera07 said:


> If I ever get my butt in gear I will be there. I am ashamed to say I still don't even have all my marks!


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

It's 2.5 months away!!!!

You can get marks in 10 minutes that leaves 64,790 minutes left to do whatever else you want!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

WVDBLLUNG said:


> I'll be there. I am trying to get Meljo in gear to attend as well.


Oh, her arse better be there!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

IGluIt4U said:


> You only need 2.. the rest we can help ya with... :chortle: :wink:


Strings shipped today Stickmyster!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Looks like we need to help Hinky with a calendar.....:doh:

June is the month after May....and since it's May 7th now....June 19th isn't 2.5 months away buddy...it's 6 weeks out :wink: dag on Md education :chortle:

But on another note....no I am not gonna guarantee that Stark is gonna be there....but he should be. If there isn't a FITA match some place I imagine we can get Braden to come play and he can make him go :chortle:


----------



## archerpap

I'll be there, and believe a few from PA are as well(maybe even Mayberry). Now for the pro/am....as long as it's not a hinkymoster style, I'm in...LOL(dang 35YDS!!)


----------



## Hammer X

I'll be there for sure. Haven't shot there in a few years, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Hinkelmonster said:


> Strings shipped today Stickmyster!


Thanks Bro.. I'll be wearin new threads for the Mids then.. :thumb: :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

That's a PA edukashun 4 u


----------



## mag41vance

With all you "dark side" shooters coming, I should announce on behalf of the BHFS shooters and I expect we will see Timmy, Darrin, Mitch,Vance C. Jeremy Dean, I and a few other BHFS shooters. I think this group of pin shooters could give the "Dark Side" shooters a run for their crispies.  At this point I don't Know if Frank is FS or BHFS.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

You might just be hitting off a little more than you can chew......then again .......maybe not?


----------



## Fingashoota

A few of us from NJ are planning on being there.


----------



## mag41vance

Hinkelmonster said:


> You might just be hitting off a little more than you can chew......then again .......maybe not?


Probably right, Straight up scoring. Timmy has shot well enough at times to finish top five with some FS honks. The x's is where the big separation occurs.

I have great respect for good shooters accross all classes cause I know what dedication it takes to achieve top honors.

comparing FS to BHFS is like comparing Formula 0ne to Nascar. Both are extremely fast, and we all can wreck


----------



## frank_jones

*archery?*



mag41vance said:


> With all you "dark side" shooters coming, I should announce on behalf of the BHFS shooters and I expect we will see Timmy, Darrin, Mitch,Vance C. Jeremy Dean, I and a few other BHFS shooters. I think this group of pin shooters could give the "Dark Side" shooters a run for their crispies.  At this point I don't Know if Frank is FS or BHFS.


I am torn! loyalty to bhfs? the aspect of freestyle is appealing. I could try to shoot a movable gang adjustment again. worked hard the last two days at norva. as to steven stark shooting.. that is up to him and "the boss man" mr. robert tharpe! no since in sending steven if he is going to booze it up and let an opportunity to win pass him by. sure would be nice if the brown hornet would talk about what he knows, instead of what he thinks he knows.


----------



## Brown Hornet

What I think I know....go find what I posted that I think I know....should take you about 5 seconds to realize your not gonna find anything :doh:

But loayalty shcmoalty....you aint gonna shoot anyway.


----------



## slowbowin12

mag41vance said:


> With all you "dark side" shooters coming, I should announce on behalf of the BHFS shooters and I expect we will see Timmy, Darrin, Mitch,Vance C. Jeremy Dean, I and a few other BHFS shooters. I think this group of pin shooters could give the "Dark Side" shooters a run for their crispies.  At this point I don't Know if Frank is FS or BHFS.


Im going to try to make it also, looks like we'll have a pretty good group of Virginians in bhfs.


----------



## Pantera07

Hinkelmonster said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> It's 2.5 months away!!!!
> 
> You can get marks in 10 minutes that leaves 64,790 minutes left to do whatever else you want!!!


Hinky you always have a kind and encouraging word......:moon:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Pantera07 said:


> Hinky you always have a kind and encouraging word......:moon:


WHAT THE "F" is that?

What does your signature say?

FOB.......FOB........

Nah nevermind.......keep your arse at home with those pieces of $h1t!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> WHAT THE "F" is that?
> 
> What does your signature say?
> 
> FOB.......FOB........
> 
> Nah nevermind.......keep your arse at home with those pieces of $h1t!!!!!


Did you set a course record with those?


----------



## Pantera07

Hinkelmonster said:


> WHAT THE "F" is that?
> 
> What does your signature say?
> 
> FOB.......FOB........
> 
> Nah nevermind.......keep your arse at home with those pieces of $h1t!!!!!


No prob...u got it


----------



## IGluIt4U

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks Bro.. I'll be wearin new threads for the Mids then.. :thumb: :tongue: :wink:


And they fit like a glove... :tongue: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Pantera07 said:


> No prob...u got it


A little touchy aren't we?


----------



## Pantera07

Hinkelmonster said:


> A little touchy aren't we?


Nah...not me.... I am just a little down...can you stop over and give me a hug?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Looking good Sticky....or should I say Hinky 

But what is with that big ole Go Go Loop :noidea: they do kind of match those jumbo weights yoy have though :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Looking good Sticky....or should I say Hinky
> 
> But what is with that big ole Go Go Loop :noidea: they do kind of match those jumbo weights yoy have though :chortle:


 Go Go Loop?  Well, I use tied nock points inside my loop and that was just tied on, hadn't even been drawn back or 'set' yet, so it looks a lil funky.. but my the time we shoot again, it'll appear more normal. It was just too windy yesterday, so I didn't get out and fling any yet.. but I will this week. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I tie my nocking points inside mu loop also....that gap looks like you could fit a 2712 between there. :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U

That's cause I haven't 'tensioned' anything yet.. after a dozen or so arrows, it'll look like the old one did a couple weeks ago. 

I just tie em hand tight, no fancy 'loop pliers' and then shoot em in.. it'll shrink up quite a bit after the first handful of arrows get flung.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Pantera07 said:


> Nah...not me.... I am just a little down...can you stop over and give me a hug?


If I come over there, you're getting more than a hug!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Loop pliers....just another gimmick. I used those things one time when Nino bought some....never again. 

But man am I glad there were 3 of us other then Hinky in the room at Nats....we had strength in #s....all I keep picturing is the Kiss heard round' LAS ukey:

That pink quiver is starting to make sense :chortle:


----------



## mag41vance

slowbowin12 said:


> Im going to try to make it also, looks like we'll have a pretty good group of Virginians in bhfs.


It would be nice if everyone that wants / plans to go actually is able. I have had several tournament plans blow up on me already this year. Will you be at Sherwood (5/29,30)for the VBA Open?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Brown Hornet said:


> Loop pliers....just another gimmick. I used those things one time when Nino bought some....never again.
> 
> But man am I glad there were 3 of us other then Hinky in the room at Nats....we had strength in #s....all I keep picturing is the Kiss heard round' LAS ukey:
> 
> That pink quiver is starting to make sense :chortle:


You're digging into the archives for that one are'nt you?


----------



## Pantera07

Hinkelmonster said:


> If I come over there, you're getting more than a hug!!!!


Remember...I work for the State.... I am used to getting more than a hug


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Pantera07 said:


> Remember...I work for the State.... I am used to getting more than a hug


Yeah, but you all have been known to give more than a hug too!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> You're digging into the archives for that one are'nt you?


 the funny part is you and I are about the only ones left on AT that know what the heck we are talking about.....

and OBT still has that sign we made up....well at least he did the last time he shot :zip:


----------



## zenarch

Hinkelmonster said:


> WHAT: The Mid's
> WHEN: JUNE 19/20
> WHERE: EUTAH FOREST ARCHERS (Waldorf, MD)
> WHY: Cuz you don't want Lepera to be upset......do you?
> 
> The Mid's has finally come back to MD. Help make this years MIDS the biggest ever!!!
> 
> Saturday following shooting there will be a PRO-AM event on the practice butts. Original Brite Site and Feather Vision have ponied up some cash to sweeten the pot. Hinky Strings and other sponsors will be there as well with discounts/give aways and all kinds of good stuff.
> 
> Be there!!!!!


Be sure to stop by the Zenith booth for a great BT release or a new, better nock receiver for your Bitz.
Joe B.


----------



## Pantera07

Hinkelmonster said:


> Yeah, but you all have been known to give more than a hug too!!!


Not me....big guy. I am the new warm and fuzzy Police!


----------



## Nino

"Loop pliers....just another gimmick. I used those things one time when Nino bought some....never again."

What are you talking about? You have no idea. They're no gimmick, make sure your loop is in the right place and squeeze. I guarantee the knots are going to be tighter than you tightening with your release or needle nose pliers. Don't base judjment on something because you tried it once. You may not have done something correctly.


----------



## Brown Hornet

You don't know what I am talking about obviously....I may not have done something right..... Sorry Sugar Bear you put the loop on with them :doh:

I find them to be a gimmick because "I" don't need them....."I" don't have a problem putting loops on without them. My loops are plenty tight and don't move :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Ttt


----------



## Hinkelmonster

bumpity bump


----------



## 2-STROKE

ok, so your lucky this time hinky... I cant make the mids... ill be in missouri that weekend


----------



## Hinkelmonster

2-STROKE said:


> ok, so your lucky this time hinky... I cant make the mids... ill be in missouri that weekend


blah blah blah....talk then run!!! Typical Vaginian!!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty

Should a Canuck venture to the Mids or the HillBilly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U

Moparmatty said:


> Should a Canuck venture to the Mids or the HillBilly?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd say the Hillbilly would be a better trip for the overall weekend experience.. :chortle:


----------



## mag41vance

Hinkelmonster said:


> WHAT: The Mid's
> WHEN: JUNE 19/20
> WHERE: EUTAH FOREST ARCHERS (Waldorf, MD)
> WHY: Cuz you don't want Lepera to be upset......do you?
> 
> The Mid's has finally come back to MD. Help make this years MIDS the biggest ever!!!
> 
> Saturday following shooting there will be a PRO-AM event on the practice butts. Original Brite Site and Feather Vision have ponied up some cash to sweeten the pot. Hinky Strings and other sponsors will be there as well with discounts/give aways and all kinds of good stuff.
> 
> Be there!!!!!


How do you register for this shoot? I have a Form from the latest NFAA magazine (page 36). Do I use that? Is the cost of the shoot correct on this form?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> blah blah blah....talk then run!!! Typical Vaginian!!!!!


This coming from a guy that isn't shooting either :chortle:


----------



## X Hunter

Hinkelmonster said:


> blah blah blah....talk then run!!! Typical Vaginian!!!!!


I'll be there to give you all you want!!!:mg::wink:


----------



## JF from VA

The general sectional registration form is in Flight magazine. Just fill it out and send it to the Eutaw Forest POC listed under the Mid-Atlantic Sectionals.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Brown Hornet said:


> This coming from a guy that isn't shooting either :chortle:


But I ain't running my mouth!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

hinkelmonster said:


> but i ain't running my mouth!!!


:chortle:


----------



## nanayak

Any prob with dogs at the course (campsite)??? I maybe pupper sitting that weekend...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet

There shouldn't be dogs on the course.


----------



## archerpap

Hinky told me Hornet volunteered to be the OFFICAL pooper scooper!!!


----------



## Moparmatty

archerpap said:


> Hinky told me Hornet volunteered to be the OFFICAL pooper scooper!!!


:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet

If I step in or have to pick up poo....it's going back to the owner....and I don't mean the dog


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Here's the pre-registration form. Please pre-register of you know your going this helps them tremendously

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/492-20071004-Sectional Tournament Registration Form.pdf


----------



## X Hunter

Any campgrounds close by???


----------



## deadlyjest

*How many you bringing?*

Brad,

How many you bringing with ya?


----------



## X Hunter

3 mabey 4


----------



## VintageGold

*???*

What are the times for Saturday and Sunday? When do you register for the Pro-AM? I can’t find any info on what to expect when I get there

Thanks


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Start times should be on the pre-registration form attached to a post of mine above. 

i cannot acces link at work. 

The PRO-AM you can register when you register at the shoot or right before teh PRO-AM


----------



## VintageGold

I don't see the start times on the form, but I'm sure to be there both days by 8:00am so it shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## deadlyjest

*Lets make*

Guys and Girls we finally got the Mids back to Maryland, lets make this one of the best to date. I would like to see it here every year or so.


----------



## IGluIt4U

VintageGold said:


> I don't see the start times on the form, but I'm sure to be there both days by 8:00am so it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Thanks:darkbeer:


Here is the actual shoot flyer... Hinky, yer link is just to the NFAA reg form... it's generic to all sectionals.. :chortle: :wink:

http://www.md-archery.org/MidAtlantic2010Flyer.pdf


----------



## VA Vince

Hinkelmonster said:


> Here's the pre-registration form. Please pre-register of you know your going this helps them tremendously
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/492-20071004-Sectional Tournament Registration Form.pdf


Sending it out Tuesday.....


----------



## Unclegus

OK. Question from a member of the not so young anymore crowd. Lots of benches on the range, or should I bring along the ole Sweet Seat???


----------



## archerpap

Oh Hinky-dinky.....will the range be open for practice on Friday, and better not be any foam in that pro am shoot....LOL. Just wanted to know how early Friday I wanted to get there. Thanks, Bob

Oh yeah...SR's coming along, but not shooting. Said he's gonna try to keep you in line...yeah right, that's a lost cause!!


----------



## rock monkey

i think this thread should be on the front page of gen pop.

anyone agree?


----------



## xring1

*Pro shooters*

What Pro shooters do you think will show up besides HINKEY & KENDALL WOODY.COM ????


----------



## Unclegus

rock monkey said:


> i think this thread should be on the front page of gen pop.
> 
> anyone agree?


I agree, and I hate to be cynical, but it would go to about page six pretty quick and another I dry fired my new bow thread would stay on top for days......ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## Rattleman

Unclegus said:


> OK. Question from a member of the not so young anymore crowd. Lots of benches on the range, or should I bring along the ole Sweet Seat???


John the origional range has benches but the new range "Cardiac" has no benches. The origional range has targets1-14 that end at the club and targets15-28 that end up at the clubhouse. BUT the new range "Cardiac" starts away from the clubhouse. This range goes from target 1 thru 28 without a break area. So bring along snacks and probably water or something. They usually have enough water but with this many shooters the water may go pretty quick. Bring comfy walking shoes that have good grip soles. If they used the same area as the OLD cardiac then you will have a portion of the hill that shoots down, then up then down then up again. By the way the answer to your question....Bring your Sweetseat....


----------



## xring1

*Any guess!!*



xring1 said:


> what pro shooters do you think will show up besides hinkey & kendall woody.com ????


ttt


----------



## Unclegus

Thank you brother ED, I hope there is a really good turn out. I remember my first Mids back when..... My registration number was 348......... And I AM going to shoot the hook too......Hope you have really good backstops....








Rattleman said:


> John the origional range has benches but the new range "Cardiac" has no benches. The origional range has targets1-14 that end at the club and targets15-28 that end up at the clubhouse. BUT the new range "Cardiac" starts away from the clubhouse. This range goes from target 1 thru 28 without a break area. So bring along snacks and probably water or something. They usually have enough water but with this many shooters the water may go pretty quick. Bring comfy walking shoes that have good grip soles. If they used the same area as the OLD cardiac then you will have a portion of the hill that shoots down, then up then down then up again. By the way the answer to your question....Bring your Sweetseat....


----------



## njshadowwalker

When is considered late registration?? I forgot to mail my form! In the mail it goes tomorrow. Just wanna make sure I have the right $$$ amount


----------



## archerpap

where do we mail registration? Guess I should get mine in the mail also.


----------



## xring1

*check this out*



IGluIt4U said:


> Here is the actual shoot flyer... Hinky, yer link is just to the NFAA reg form... it's generic to all sectionals.. :chortle: :wink:
> 
> http://www.md-archery.org/MidAtlantic2010Flyer.pdf


this form says june 4 2010 that was yesterday!!


----------



## Rain Man

any of the maryland boys know how far the mids are from towson. my brother lives there maybe i visit him and shoot with y'all


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Rain Man said:


> any of the maryland boys know how far the mids are from towson. my brother lives there maybe i visit him and shoot with y'all


About an hour and a halfish


----------



## Rain Man

Hinkelmonster said:


> About an hour and a halfish


i will definetly need the ''CLAW'' I've only shot 4 halfs and that's it since indootr nats


----------



## njshadowwalker

Anyone have the details on the pro-am and what it will consist of?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

The PRO-AM is my brain child......

I'm still working out the particulars but it'll be $5-10 to shoot with 100% payback (places depending on participants)

Depending on the # of PROs vs JOEs....some of the top JOES will become slightly PROish and have to step up (ie: Bradly, CJ, Joe M., Pero, Paulino) 

We will shoot it on the practice butts at Hunter faces with bonus dots strategically placed on the faces.

It'll be fun and will most likely only be 15-30 arrows.

Brite Site, Feather Vision, and (maybe a few more sponsors) have already agreed to up the pot with $100.00 donations!!!!!!

Stay tuned for more details....actually the details will be available day of the shoot!!!


----------



## archerpap

Hinkelmonster said:


> The PRO-AM is my brain child......
> 
> I'm still working out the particulars but it'll be $5-10 to shoot with 100% payback (places depending on participants)
> 
> Depending on the # of PROs vs JOEs....some of the top JOES will become slightly PROish and have to step up (ie: Bradly, CJ, Joe M., Pero, Paulino)
> 
> We will shoot it on the practice butts at Hunter faces with bonus dots strategically placed on the faces.
> 
> It'll be fun and will most likely only be 15-30 arrows.
> 
> Brite Site, Feather Vision, and (maybe a few more sponsors) have already agreed to up the pot with $100.00 donations!!!!!!
> 
> Stay tuned for more details....actually the details will be available day of the shoot!!!




Pero is PROish...you've been gone to long!! Step away from the chewies!!!


----------



## njshadowwalker

Well...we're getting close. I'm really hoping for 72 degrees, sun/clouds, 2mph wind. I say we get it:wink:

List me with the Joe's. Such a Joe in fact, I'm still working on attaining the E. JO is easier to spell anyways:tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

archerpap said:


> Pero is PROish...you've been gone to long!! Step away from the chewies!!!


What????? silly silly silly!

Well add reedinger to the list of PROish JOEs then


----------



## kavo 71

This is my first major field event and I was wondering if I am supposed to get a confirmation notice that I am registered. Just wondering.


----------



## kavo 71

I got the confirmation. I should check my e-mails before posting.


----------



## RedWonder

archerpap said:


> Pero is PROish...you've been gone to long!! Step away from the chewies!!!





Hinkelmonster said:


> Depending on the # of PROs vs JOEs....some of the top JOES will become slightly PROish and have to step up (ie: Bradly, CJ, Joe M., Pero, Paulino)





Hinkelmonster said:


> What????? silly silly silly!
> 
> Well add reedinger to the list of PROish JOEs then


Hinky,

Reedinger and I heard at Greencastle that you are one with the chewies now? Whats up with that?

Pero is now Pro minus the ish.

You're right add Reedinger to the Pro-ish list even though it should be minus the ish too.

And Joe M. on that list? You need a special Late fee for him thats the only way he signs up for shoots is paying the late fee with late registration. LOL

Looking forward to the Pro-am thanks for setting this up


----------



## Hinkelmonster

RedWonder said:


> Hinky,
> 
> Reedinger and I heard at Greencastle that you are one with the chewies now? Whats up with that?
> 
> Pero is now Pro minus the ish.
> 
> You're right add Reedinger to the Pro-ish list even though it should be minus the ish too.
> 
> And Joe M. on that list? You need a special Late fee for him thats the only way he signs up for shoots is paying the late fee with late registration. LOL
> 
> Looking forward to the Pro-am thanks for setting this up


Just broadening my horizons!!!!

or is it going back to my roots !


----------



## archerpap

RedWonder said:


> Hinky,
> 
> Reedinger and I heard at Greencastle that you are one with the chewies now? Whats up with that?
> 
> Pero is now Pro minus the ish.
> 
> You're right add Reedinger to the Pro-ish list even though it should be minus the ish too.
> 
> And Joe M. on that list? You need a special Late fee for him thats the only way he signs up for shoots is paying the late fee with late registration. LOL
> 
> Looking forward to the Pro-am thanks for setting this up




Put Weibley on the PROish list also...heck he is a Mathews Staff Shooter. I don't even have one of them titles...LOL


----------



## blondstar

Just broadening my horizons!!!!

or is it going back to my roots !
__________________

jay said you are broad enough


----------



## tabarch

blondstar said:


> just broadening my horizons!!!!
> 
> Or is it going back to my roots !
> __________________
> 
> jay said you are broad enough


ouch:icon_1_lol:that hurt


----------



## archerpap

Should be getting into town about 12ish on Friday. Gonna check in at the hotel, then head out to club. Am I gonna have a shooting buddy Friday for a practice round??


----------



## blondstar

archerpap said:


> Should be getting into town about 12ish on Friday. Gonna check in at the hotel, then head out to club. Am I gonna have a shooting buddy Friday for a practice round??


we are going Friday to, plan on shooting a round always welcome to hang with us


----------



## mag41vance

Saturday 8:30AM 28 Target Hunter and 14 Target Animal. (126 arrows)  I'm tired just thinking about that. Hopefully the Heat & Humidity won't be like the last few weeks.
Sunday 8:30AM 28 Target Field


----------



## blondstar

mag41vance said:


> Saturday 8:30AM 28 Target Hunter and 14 Target Animal. (126 arrows)  I'm tired just thinking about that. Hopefully the Heat & Humidity won't be like the last few weeks.
> Sunday 8:30AM 28 Target Field


Sorry calling for 90 hot and humid


----------



## mag41vance

blondstar said:


> Sorry calling for 90 hot and humid


A gatorade event for sure. Perhaps we'll all get use to it.


----------

